# Will the early 2020s still feel like late 10s or will it be its own era?



## Omriroberson1997 (Jan 30, 2018)

Its just a prediction but thanks guys and gals!!?!!


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

It's fair to suggest that the Early 2020s will still have a lot of '10s influences, particularly the year 2020. However, in saying that, it most likely will be it's own cultural era. I predict 2020 will be the last year EDM and trap have any relevancy. 

Source:  My Post on Popedia


----------



## unicornic (Oct 11, 2017)

SharksFan99 said:


> It's fair to suggest that the Early 2020s will still have a lot of '10s influences, particularly the year 2020. However, in saying that, it most likely will be it's own cultural era. I predict 2020 will be the last year EDM and trap have any relevancy.
> 
> Source:  My Post on Popedia


I agree.


----------



## shawr36 (Feb 3, 2018)

I think this year is when we will really see a glimpse of what the 2020s will be like. Right now I'm beginning to see changes in music, for example music feels more upbeat and 90s nostalgia. And I'm also starting to see some decline in trap. I think 2020 and 2021 will still feel like the late 10s, but 2022 is when I believe, we will start to see a shift. There will still be late 10s influence but also 20s culture starting to pass through. 2022-23 for me, will feel both like late 10s / beginning of the 20s. I can still see trap being a thing in the early 20s, but by 2024 I think we will hear a lot of trap but a different kind of trap.


----------



## Carla Rose (Feb 28, 2013)

It depends on how early is early and how late is late. Naturally there will be a lot of common ground between 2019 and 2020, but very significant changes between 2017 and 2022 (or 2023 if you would count those as 'early'). One major enabling factor that will create a significant divide between the late 2010s and early 2020s is the introduction of 5G during the fourth quarter of 2018, which should be getting mainstream by 2020 and will open up new worlds of potential for a wide range of technologies.


----------

